# Please help me.



## VR4play (Feb 9, 2007)

OK guys, I'm sorry to bother you with my troubles in my very first post, but I need help. See, I have this, umm, I guess I'll call him an aquaintance, that is absolutely convinced that the Skylines and 240SXs are the same car, just with different names. All because of what his "friend" told him.

Now, I've gotten into a VERY heated arguement with him over this. I've tried to explain to him that they're completely different cars on totally different platforms, with different chassis, bodies, engines, drivetrains, etc. I've also tried to explain that he or his friend probably just have the names Skyline and Sylvia mixed up, since they're kinda similar(the names that is). He still just won't listen to me. 

He knows absolutely nothing about cars, which he's proved to me before on a few occasions, yet he thinks he knows everything(I'm sure we've all met someone like this, unfortunately). He also accuses me of being an idiot and knowing nothing about cars. Telling me to shut up and pulling out an incredibly random insult, saying my balls haven't dropped yet, so I have no right to talk(I'm seventeen so apparently I automatically lose in his mind. WTF?).

So, what I ask of this amazing community is for you guys to just tell him he's wrong like I know he is, and maybe find an article or something proving that they're completely different, if it's not too much trouble. 

So what do you say guys(and gals, I'm sure), wanna help me rid the world of at least a small amount of ignorance? This guy is incredibly obnoxious and it will be very satisfying to shut him up.

Any help is much appreciated. Thanks.

I posted this in the Skyline forum as well.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

tell your friend to come to my house so i can kick him in the nuts. or tell him to go drive off a cliff.


----------



## VR4play (Feb 9, 2007)

LOL. If he was near me I'd do it myself. See, I don't actually know him in person, just over Xbox Live. We hang out with pretty much all the same people, but I hesitate to call him a friend, for obvious reasons.

The other night he tried to argue with me about Evos and STis, saying that not only do STis handle better and accelerate way faster than Evos, stock for stock(LOL), but he also believes that Subarus respond better to mods as well! This is also due to what his "friend" told him(Uggh, I hate this friend already and I've never met him). Thankfully, there were a few other people that were into cars in the room at the time, and they all backed me up in this arguement.

Thanks for the support.

Now come on, we need some more posts in here. Nobody has to make a long post or anything, proving for an absolute fact that they're different(which we all know they are). I think if I can just get a few dozen posts from different members, all saying this guys an idiot and completely wrong, that should hopefully be enough to convince this moron. It'll only take like 30 seconds to help me. Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's 30 seconds:

Nissan Skyline - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## captnrollabladz (Oct 27, 2006)

hmmm i dont think that your Aquantince is the problem here i think his friend is the problem... how about the three of you go to the races one night, go to an open track on a friday night, (many tracks have a night where ordanary people that just want to see how their cars run in the quarter) your bound to see a sti and an evo line up... as far as the skyline and 240... i cant really think for his reasoning for saying their the same car except that their both, hmmm nissan?... maby?!? i dont know... try to find someone with a 240 and have them pop the hood... then find someone with a skyline and have them pop the hood... i bet this kid has never even seen a 240 or a skyline at that matter... or worst case senareo, have them join a forum (not this one) and have them learn a thing or two...


----------

